# Cook/Brooks/Colquitt Rut Update



## Gone Fishin (Nov 10, 2014)

No Rut Yet

We picked up a deer from LE processing in Morvin.  A guy was there with a 6 point and his tarsals were NOT dark, and he didn't smell at all.  

They have to start any time now.


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Nov 10, 2014)

Hunt mitchell/colquitt line, killed a 6 pt 2 weeks ago that stunk and tarsals were stained. Not seeing any rutting activity yet besides checking scrapes regular at night


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 10, 2014)

The 13th to 15th has always been very good days for me


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 10, 2014)

Hopeing that the 15-16 are good days this year.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Nov 18, 2014)

how did yall do in colquitt over the weekend...heard plenty of shooting..saw a small buck one day and a doe with a fawn the next...so dk but cant imagine it wont bust loose any day now


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Nov 18, 2014)

Right on mitchell county colquitt county line, bucks were on their feet. All with tarsals stained. Got a doe and fawn on camera but does glands are stained. I grunted a small buck out saturday and another out yesterday afternoon. Should be next week I would think.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Nov 18, 2014)

we all ours were between the 20th and thanksgiving last year....hoping for a repeat!!


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 19, 2014)

My dad shot a nice one Sat trailing some does.  He was NOT "stinky", but his tarsals were a little stained.  Just beginning to rut.  This next 10 days should be hot and heavy.


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Nov 19, 2014)

Where do y'all hunt ? Gone fishing?


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 20, 2014)

Very SW corner of cook.


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Nov 23, 2014)

I killed a nice 9 pt yesterday evening in the wind with my grunt call and rattle bag again! The primos sure does make things alot more successful!


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hunting near 319 and killed a 10pt that was right behind a doe 2 days ago..not far west of airport


----------



## shag377 (Nov 29, 2014)

Colquitt Co. near Ellenton and Norman Park. I had good sign and tracks a week ago and now nothing - no sign or tracks anywhere. 

Put fresh corn out, but still nothing.  Anyone else having trouble?


----------

